# Spyder IDE



## srobert (Jul 8, 2013)

I was just wondering, does anyone else use the Spyder IDE as a development environment for Python? It's not in the portstree, but all of its dependencies are. The setup.py script will install it easily under FreeBSD. Just download the zip source file and read the README to find what dependencies are required. I only dabble in Python, but I've tested several IDE's and like this one very much.


----------



## fonz (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not sure how helpful this is to you but for what it's worth (i.e. just chipping in) I don't normally use any IDE; just an editor and a (few) terminal(s).


----------



## roddierod (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm always looking for a good IDE with debugging that works on FreeBSD.  I've been using ActiveState's Komodo, which isn't free, for years on _W_indows. The _L_inux version somewhat works on FreeBSD but the debugging hasn't worked at all for the last three releases.

This weekend I tried to get Wingware to work - but nothing at all.

I'll be giving this a try tonight.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, it was pretty simple to get running. I just download the zip and run the setup.  All I needed was to upgrade my py-qt4-network and it ran fine. I have not tried it all out but looks really promising so far. It should be quit_e_ simple to make a port for.


----------



## srobert (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks good. Let us know how it works for you. I was thinking the same thing about the port likely being an easy one to set up, but I have no experience with creating ports.


----------



## srobert (Jul 9, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how helpful this is to you but for what it's worth (i.e. just chipping in) I don't normally use any IDE; just an editor and a (few) terminal(s).


Real programmers use a magnetized needle and a steady hand. :e 

My theory is that IDE's can cause beginners to get lazy. Experienced programmers don't need them. For those of us somewhere in between they can be very helpful. But we appreciate the advice.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 9, 2013)

srobert said:
			
		

> Looks good. Let us know how it works for you. I was thinking the same thing about the port likely being an easy one to set up, but I have no experience with creating ports.



I've done two ports so far.  If you want to do this as your first, it should be pretty simple.  The RUN_DEPENDS line of the port for this one would probably give you the most issue.


----------



## roddierod (Jul 9, 2013)

srobert said:
			
		

> Real programmers use a magnetized needle and a steady hand. :e
> 
> My theory is that IDE's can cause beginners to get lazy. Experienced programmers don't need them. For those of us somewhere in between they can be very helpful. But we appreciate the advice.



I like IDEs for the debugging features. Mainly the introspection of expression when something is not working as you expect and the trace backs (in Python) or the old school print statement method aren't working.


----------



## fonz (Jul 9, 2013)

srobert said:
			
		

> But we appreciate the advice.


Don't get me wrong, my comment wasn't intended as advocacy. As far as I'm concerned anyone should be free to choose their own religion IDE, or lack thereof. I was just tossing in two (euro)cents, take them at face value


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2013)

There is a MacPort for it that will probably give most of the details needed to create a FreeBSD port: https://trac.macports.org/browser/trunk/dports/python/py-spyder/Portfile.

The Porter's Handbook can supply the rest.


----------



## expl (Jul 11, 2013)

I have tried many IDEs for Python and my current choice is PyDev + Eclipse, specially if you are going to mix in other programming and/or markup languages in your projects (other than Python). This works best _e_specially for big projects.

But if you are after _a_ minimalistic IDE and have slow hardware, this might not be for you.


----------



## expl (Jul 11, 2013)

srobert said:
			
		

> Real programmers use a magnetized needle and a steady hand. :e


I think you are referring to tailors. Real programmers have shaky hands from all the coffee and eye sight of a mole.



			
				srobert said:
			
		

> My theory is that IDE's can cause beginners to get lazy. Experienced programmers don't need them.



Most experienced programmers are lazy and will avoid 'reinventing the wheel' situations at all cost, so it really depends on what they started off with. Be it an IDE or _a_ bunch of terminals working like an IDE. They don't like to retrain themselves.


----------



## alexseitsinger (Feb 21, 2015)

expl said:


> Real programmers have shaky hands from all the coffee and eye sight of a mole.


LOL. I feel a little better about my life now that I know I'm not the only one.



> Most experienced programmers are lazy and will avoid 'reinventing the wheel' situations at all cost, so it really depends on what they started off with. Be it an IDE or _a_ bunch of terminals working like an IDE. They don't like to retrain themselves.


It really depends, IMO. Obviously not reinventing the wheel is good when its not necessary. However, more often than not, the best way for me to learn is through painful, old-fashioned reverse engineering. This always leads to at least a portion of the wheel being rebuilt.


----------



## roddierod (Feb 22, 2015)

FYI.  There is a port of this now. Just waiting for a someone to commit it.

https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=186316


----------



## Slipknot (Jan 28, 2021)

srobert said:


> I was just wondering, does anyone else use the Spyder IDE as a development environment for Python? It's not in the portstree, but all of its dependencies are. The setup.py script will install it easily under FreeBSD. Just download the zip source file and read the README to find what dependencies are required. I only dabble in Python, but I've tested several IDE's and like this one very much.


the name of the package you are looking for is call py37-spyder works like a charm. Now the version 4, is way better.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2021)

Slipknot you're responding to an 8 year old question that was already answered 6 years ago. The referenced PR (PR 186316) is the addition of a devel/spyder port that was renamed to devel/py-spyder shortly after the submission.


----------

